# Tampa/Clearwater places to buy used?



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

Good afternoon all...!

I'm looking for a used Glock 26 (most likely), or new if the prices are right. I've browsed gunbroker.com, but I haven't yet been to the local gun show. There's one coming up this weekend. I'm wondering if the prices on new guns varies that much, or if I can find any kind of bargain at the Tampa gun show or elsewhere? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Try Coles in Clearwater or Wain Roberts in Pinellas

AFS


----------



## CigarGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Both good. Also, think my secretary got a 19 at Florida Survivalist in Dunedin for $509?!


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

Take Aim at Fairgrounds...use the GunForums prices to negotiate a better price than they have in the case!


----------

